
Bosch Venture Capital makes first investment in distributed ledger technology - doener
http://www.bosch-presse.de/pressportal/de/en/robert-bosch-venture-capital-makes-first-investment-in-distributed-ledger-technology-137411.html
======
vvangemert
This is really interesting. Finally businesses are taking crypto seriously.
Let's hope more business find a suited crypto, they don't need to reinvent the
wheel themselves. There are bright minds in crypto currency development.

